# Help.. Dam carwash



## ericinaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I just got a LTZ R/S 4 days ago and went through a car wash after a large dust storm and now my factory 18" wheels have a slight haze AND *scratches*. You can only see the scratches up close. Does any one now how to safely remove the haze and scratches? I assume the haze is some tire cleaner they uses and the scratches came from a brush I didn't know they had. Will be using by hand from now on. lesson learned.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

ericinaz said:


> I just got a LTZ R/S 4 days ago and went through a car wash after a large dust storm and now my factory 18" wheels have a slight haze AND *scratches*. You can only see the scratches up close. Does any one now how to safely remove the haze and scratches? I assume the haze is some tire cleaner they uses and the scratches came from a brush I didn't know they had. Will be using by hand from now on. lesson learned.


Use a touchless car wash, its better than washing yourself. Especially after a dust storm. Do you have a foamer?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

You can get those scratches out with a mechanical polisher / buffer and some polishing compound. Or you can hand polish them.

I agree the best way is by hand. Use a microfiber towel (get plenty of them) and get some car wash from mequiars or something similar. Hose the car down first to wash away any loose debris, then wash with your microfiber towel and car wash. Use a clean and dry microfiber towel to dry the car.

I would put a coat of wax on the car after the first car wash. I did. It makes dirt wipe off very easily, water just beads off and makes the car look great.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

www.zainostore.com


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

Try plain old car polish first as it is the least harmful. If you don't put your entire weight into rubbing, it is very difficult to do any harm. You can find Meguiar's or Turtle Wax polish, for example, in just about any auto parts store or Walmart.


----------

